# Food Safety News - 11/04/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 4, 2021)

*Maine voters approve country’s first ‘Right to Food’ amendment*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 04, 2021 12:06 am
Maine voters passed a “right to food” measure Tuesday by a 60-to-40 percent margin. The new constitutional right is the first of its kind in the nation. Measure 3 on Maine’s off-year election ballot received 245,016 yes votes to 157,798 no votes. The statewide measure placed on the ballot by the Maine Legislature gives Maine... Continue Reading


*Review details traceability issues in supply chains*
By News Desk on Nov 04, 2021 12:05 am
A review has found only a few examples of supply chains with full traceability. In a report, commissioned by Lloyd’s Register Foundation, RS Standards looked at the impact of traceability on the safety of food. The evidence that improved traceability leads to safer food systems is commonly accepted, said the authors. The review focused on... Continue Reading


*Denmark aims to use education to reduce norovirus risk when dining out*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 04, 2021 12:03 am
The Danish Veterinary and Food Administration has launched a campaign to lower the risk of exposure to norovirus when dining out. Ahead of Christmas, the Danish Veterinary and Food Administration (Fødevarestyrelsen) is focusing on how staff in professional kitchens, in cafés, canteens, restaurants and delicatessens can help to curb norovirus infections, which the agency said... Continue Reading


*Shellfish growing area reopened after closure for link to outbreak*
By News Desk on Nov 04, 2021 12:02 am
A shellfish growing area has reopened for shellfish harvesting after a Camyboacter outbreak closed the pond two months ago. Potter Pond is located in South Kingstown, RI, and was under investigation by the Rhode Island Department of Health (RIDOH), the Rhode Island Coastal Resources Management Council (CRMC), and Rhode Island of Environmental Management (DEM). Potter Pond... Continue Reading


*FDA continues to investigate outbreaks linked to water, seafood, onions and an unknown source*
By News Desk on Nov 04, 2021 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration is currently investigating four foodborne illness outbreaks. Traceback work is underway in three of the outbreaks. On-site inspections and sample testing has been initiated in all four outbreaks according to information reported Wednesday by the FDA. The table below shows ongoing outbreak investigations being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams. The... Continue Reading


*Kroger, other retailers pulling salad from shelves because of plastic in products*
By News Desk on Nov 03, 2021 05:00 pm
Ukrop’s Homestyle Foods is voluntarily recalling certain salad products over pieces of plastic found in products during production. Ukrop’s Homestyle Foods production team, while preparing these items for their retailers, found pieces of brown hard plastic, which could be a choking hazard, in a supplier ingredient.  Recalled products: UPC Item Recalled Net Weight Package Sell-By... Continue Reading


*Grocers recall frozen, cooked shrimp because of risk of Listeria*
By News Desk on Nov 03, 2021 04:56 pm
Three grocery chains are recalling certain frozen, cooked shrimp after testing revealed Listeria monocytogenes. Winn-Dixie, Fresco y Más, and Harveys Supermarkets stores recalled their Fisherman’s Wharf brand “Jumbo Cooked Shrimp” according to company officials with the chains’ parent company, SoutheasternGrocers. Because of the long shelf life of the product, which reaches into 2023, there is... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Message to the CDC — It is time, past time, to change views on hepatitis A vaccines for food handlers*
By Bill Marler on Nov 03, 2021 01:54 pm
Opinion I will spare you the list of hepatitis A cases that I have been involved with since 1998 when I represented 30 people exposed in a Seattle, Washington Subway restaurant, including one child who suffered acute liver failure requiring an emergency liver transplant. There have been dozens in the last 23 years, many with... Continue Reading


----------

